

Watch this now. Steve Blank on Mixergy - anthonycerra
http://mixergy.com/fail-interview-steve-blank/

======
chc
It goes without saying that you think people should look at the articles you
submit. "Watch this now" is just noise — please leave it out.

------
aquarin
This link is broken.

~~~
aquarin
Fixed now.

~~~
lorendsr
Broken again? Or maybe the interview was taken down.

